# Maumee Walleye



## HawkWatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone gone out for their luck at the walleye? Its getting close to time but this cold weather and extra water has really throw things for a loop. Lets keep each other updated!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Pulled 3 limits from Friday-Sunday. Nice fish too...averaged 29"...

Hula poppers in chart/black were hot when tossed and worked in between the cracks in the ice.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

BFG, walleye on topwater? If these are the same Hula Poppers I am familiar with. Arbogast Hula Poppers


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I am kidding....we're still a solid 2-3 weeks away.

River is still ice-cold. I've seen guys fishing. Looked to me like they were freezing their butts off. I watched 4 guys fishing at Orleans the other day. One guy probably lost a dozen rigs in the 30 mins that I sat there. He came up to the truck to warm up (uh...it was like 18 degrees out) and he claimed that he "had three on and lost 'em all..." I asked "when...earlier?" "No..within the last 20 minutes..." 



If anyone catches a walleye under these conditions it is surely a resident fish laying in the same hole in which it has been for the past 12 months. 

We'll need some warm rain and run-off to get things going. Sure, it's supposed to be in the 50's a couple days this week, but after that it's right back into the freezer...

I hate February...and I hate the first two weeks of March even more.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you use plywood over the cracks?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Nope...I just kept telling myself....

"think light...light as a feather....think light....like a bee....think light...cotton ball light...."


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BFG said:


> Nope...I just kept telling myself....
> 
> "think light...light as a feather....think light....like a bee....think light...cotton ball light...."


ROFL!!! Too funny.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2006)

Checked out MT wesite on Saturday, someone claimed to have caught a limit on floaters with live bait of bluegrass.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just moved up here by the Maumee and have yet to see any brave souls standing in the frigid waters. This weeks warm up should be a good start.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> ROFL!!! Too funny.


Yeah...and if you had ever met me...you would realize the true humor in that post....

Ain't a whole lot "light" about me......just seeing the looks on the faces of the kids at Cedar Point when I'm standing in line for a ride with my kids (they ride, I do not), then get up to the line..and get out of line...is comical...sorta like...

"Oh no way...hell no....ahhh....Thank God...."


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Checked out MT wesite on Saturday, someone claimed to have caught a limit on floaters with live bait of bluegrass.


The MT website will tell you that the run is at full strength, and they are catching them on (insert most expensive grubs here) at (insert generic public location).


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

toledoeyebanger said:


> The MT website will tell you that the run is at full strength, and they are catching them on (insert most expensive grubs here) at (insert generic public location).


Something against MT?


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

it is advertising at its best, but after coming up there for the past 17 years i will still watch the site closely and definetely stop by prior to hitting the river. it is a nice bait shop, perfectly adapted to the walleye/white bass runs.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

his prices beat most places,,just watch the photos on his site,,


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought Someone saying they limited out was funny,
I watched guys put a boat in that day. Me and my buddy just laughed, true die hard walleye fishermen and I fished for ten mins and watched ice formed all over my rod and reel LMAO
there is no way.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't blame the guy for a little hype... it's his time to make the yearly profits.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Absolutely...and anyone who fishes the river should make an attempt to stop in at the store, thank them for the reports, and buy some stuff. 

Roger is right...his prices are much better than the big box store.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BFG said:


> Absolutely...and anyone who fishes the river should make an attempt to stop in at the store, thank them for the reports, and buy some stuff.
> 
> Roger is right...his prices are much better than the big box store.


I dropped $120 there Sunday


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

MT has anything you need for the walleye run and the prices will beat BPS. 
Of course he is going to advertise, this is money maker. The thing I like the most about his updates are when he gives the temp, clarity and height of the river. This helps the out of towners make a better decision on making a trip. Like BFG said, stop by and look around and buy some tackle for the run. See ya out there soon. FFBG


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2006)

I myself live in central Ohio, MT is a great resource there website is a true help,I sometimes call them and they allways give me good info.Also good luck finding better prices.I only buy my warreye run tackle from them.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2006)

I myself live in central Ohio, MT is a great resource there website is a true help,I sometimes call them and they allways give me good info.Also good luck finding better prices.I only buy my warreye run tackle from them.


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

toledoeyebanger said:


> The MT website will tell you that the run is at full strength, and they are catching them on (insert most expensive grubs here) at (insert generic public location).


actually the last 2 weeks hes been telling everybody that its to cold. he gives the water temp and level and says theres no action. its actually a pretty nice gesture for people that want the conditions.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was in the parking lot there yesterday leaving his store when a guy showed up claiming he limited out ,,I told him they would take his picture with the fish or just a picture of the fish ,,he said he did not have time ,,I did not see any fish,,,If Gary published what he was told ,,everyone would think the run was on,,I like his stand of wanting to see the fish,,,,


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Seen 2 guys at buttonwood this a.m. They looked cold. I was on the bluegrass side looking across so i don't know about fish. Clarence nor any other vendors are there yet either. 


2 weeks and it will be on.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

JimmyZ said:


> Seen 2 guys at buttonwood this a.m. They looked cold. I was on the bluegrass side looking across so i don't know about fish. Clarence nor any other vendors are there yet either.
> 
> 
> 2 weeks and it will be on.


I saw those same two guys when I was crossing the 475 bridge. All I could think was CABIN FEVER!!


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Central Ohio fisherman always looking for information on the Erie area to help plan trips.
Can someone post a link to this website?


----------



## HawkWatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

Maumee Tackle... maumeetackle.net


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

They updated the website, it looks pretty good


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

with this warming trend starting today, we are going to see a lot more guys trying there early luck...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw those same two guys about 9am.They were the ones on the northeast side of 475 bridge?At the 75 bridge everything was iced over.I want to go bad but not that bad.I also dropped $79(not including my license) to MT.

I bought a bag of 100 Chartreuse 3" grubs $5.49
a bag of 100 white 3" grubs $5.49
5 dozen of bubblegum pink 3" at $.89 a dozen
5 dozen bubblegum pink w/glitter tails 3" $.89 dozen
12 gross(or 144) 1/2 ounce egg sinkers $19.99
50 3/8 white floater pack $13.59
50 3/8 chartruese floaters $13.59

Which saved me about $100 if I were to buy that same amount somewhere else.
I have no complaints.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

is my computer messed up or is something wrong with maumee tackles website? I have been trying for days and it just won't load up. ??????


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> is my computer messed up or is something wrong with maumee tackles website? I have been trying for days and it just won't load up. ??????


Its working fine for me, try clearing your history and cache and restarting your browser.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

If you use an auto-complete for URLs it won't find the site. If you type in http://www.maumeetackle.net you'll get his new site


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well it must be my internet connection. I have tried on my computer and my wifes laptop and still nothing. I have deleted my temp internet files and history ect ect ect. I don't know still nothing?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

hence the name idontknow lol


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Dropped $50 yesterday


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

i think maumee tackles' website is ok for me. i live in mid central ohio..in the old days call 800 buckeye...fish are hitting..you get up there, stuff is froze over..gary says "he's heard" of catches. i heard poop is free...found out once it is true. read the report, go by experience, and what people said they did...then think to your self.....it is a spawning situation,,,what do fish do...i like maumee tackles report...i started looking at it two weeks ago....be good good/fish'n...


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to live about 2 hrs from the river and it was very nice to find Gary's site(Maumee Tackle). There were many times we came up in the middle of the run just to hear "you should have been here last week.....". No matter what you may think of his advertizing, the river updates every morning on temp., clarity and level were priceless. Especialy now since the times are rough and we can't all make frequent trips.

Now on the other hand, I have just moved up here 1 month ago and am looking forward to the 10 min. drive to blugrass.  Been sorting through my stuff for 3 weeks now and am thinking of heading out today.

I wanted to say, I just re-found this site recently and am very impressed with the friendships and sharing of knowledge I see in the forums. I am looking forward to posting and helping anyone I can.

On that note, has anyone heard of a member named TPET(Shawn)? He used to live in NC Ohio and moved to Central Ohio. He is an old friend I lost contact with 5 or 6 yrs ago. We fished the maumee many times and I know he had many friends up here. He also formed a Carp fishing club and headed up some tourneys a few yrs back. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

idontknow316 said:


> is my computer messed up or is something wrong with maumee tackles website? I have been trying for days and it just won't load up. ??????


are you typing maumeetackle.*NET*
if you type in .com it will not work


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah I am typing in .net I have tried everything I know, its ticking my off I don't know what else to do I tried it again today and still nothing. Thanks for everyones suggestions.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

robert44ht5 said:


> I used to live about 2 hrs from the river and it was very nice to find Gary's site(Maumee Tackle). There were many times we came up in the middle of the run just to hear "you should have been here last week.....". No matter what you may think of his advertizing, the river updates every morning on temp., clarity and level were priceless. Especialy now since the times are rough and we can't all make frequent trips.
> 
> Now on the other hand, I have just moved up here 1 month ago and am looking forward to the 10 min. drive to blugrass.  Been sorting through my stuff for 3 weeks now and am thinking of heading out today.
> 
> ...



Yep TPET is still around I believe...
Ask a mod to look em up for ya...
CYA On the Water
Jonny


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats a good question about Tpet. I haven't seen him in a couple of years, it would be great to see him again.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> yeah I am typing in .net I have tried everything I know, its ticking my off I don't know what else to do I tried it again today and still nothing. Thanks for everyones suggestions.


this works for me

http://www.maumeetackle.net/


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I found TPET over at the CAG website. He is still active there. I was told he is married now.

Thanks


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

idontknow316 said:


> yeah I am typing in .net I have tried everything I know, its ticking my off I don't know what else to do I tried it again today and still nothing. Thanks for everyones suggestions.


Hey, when I could not load a site I knew was good I would try a different browser and it ussually worked. Try the OPERA browser or Mozilla Firefox. Opera is a very simple browser with no overhead and ussually loads everything.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys, 
I've come in to some time off of work and was thinking of coming up for a few days to fish the run. My questions are what is the best equipment? Our eyes down here that we catch are a tad smaller than what you catch. We jus normally fish with bass spinning tackle. I've got several other ?'s that would probably be better asked in a PM if anyone was willing to answer them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

SmallieKing said:


> Guys,
> I've come in to some time off of work and was thinking of coming up for a few days to fish the run. My questions are what is the best equipment? Our eyes down here that we catch are a tad smaller than what you catch. We jus normally fish with bass spinning tackle. I've got several other ?'s that would probably be better asked in a PM if anyone was willing to answer them. Thanks in advance.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

new browser and still nothing i tried firefox


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, ya got me... and I'm damn good on puters. Well I used to be, my track record just got a blemmish. Sorry.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks again though I give up.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never fished the run before, but really want to. Whens the best time to fish? I'm from central ohio, but deffinitly willing to make the trip up. I have waders, gear, and tackle, so that's not going to be a problem, I just really dont know what to do. Is anyone willing to take a rookie under there wing for a day or so? I would like to learn the ropes the right way, instead of going out there and being "that guy" everyone gets pissed at for scewing stuff up. PM me if anyone is willing or interested. Thanks.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have nothing against MT. I buy my floaters from Gary and I use his website to monitor the river as well as the USGS...
This website is a great overview of the river run:

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/walleyerun/


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I went out to the island today and saw at least a dozen guys out there at all times and I saw no fish. I didnt feel any takers either. With the water at 40 degrees this morning and the warm rains being poss, I look for some fish to be caught here and there soon.

Rob


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

walked from Side Cut to White St and back,,talked to 3 guys coming back from ,,blue grass Island ,,they fished all morning no bites not even any carp,,,talked to several guys fishing along the river no bites either,,,saw 3 boats one anchored at Ft Meigs,,two others one by the camp ground the other tried ,he must have hit the first rapids stone bar at any rate he drifted down the river from Ford St they paddled to shore at Orleans,then went back out in the river headed to Maple St may be ???? it was a small red boat with a white motor,,,2 guys in it,,,


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Gary at MT is one of the few bait and tackle store owners that will actually tell you -No, they're not catching fish yet, instead of feeding you a line of crap to sell some goods. Thats worth alot in my book.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Gary at MT is one of the few bait and tackle store owners that will actually tell you -No, they're not catching fish yet, instead of feeding you a line of crap to sell some goods. Thats worth alot in my book.


Really? 2 years ago when some lucky soul pulled the first walleye of the year in early March, the next day the headline on his site said "The Run Is On!"
Now I get most of my goodies there, over $200 a year, but how many out of towners do you think he pissed off with that statement?


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

Let it go.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

well,lol,as far as im concerned.As soon as the first walleye is pulled from the river it is on,lol.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Warreye on boys !!!!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

this should help


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

three words bayshore power plant...................................?????


search some of my previous posts about this subject.....


----------

